# exocoetidae ("flying fish")



## exocoetidae (Dec 6, 2008)

Shorter intro than first appeared here.
I knew I could swim so I jumped right in to the deep water.
I'll remember to breathe next time.
Thanks all for the  nice  place!


----------



## One_Who_Writes_Fantasy (Dec 6, 2008)

----


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Shinn (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello there


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome tro the forum. Nice words there.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## wacker (Dec 9, 2008)

A hearty welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## moderan (Dec 9, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Dec 9, 2008)

cool name and welcome!


----------

